# Lumi went over the bridge



## okiron (Aug 27, 2010)

I know I've been gone for a long time (for the umpteenth time) and even when I was here I didn't talk about Lumi much. 

I got her in August 2007 from the animal shelter with Nilla. They're the reason I even joined this forum. I was told they were both girls, Nilla turned out to be a boy. I was freaking out then over unwanted babies. The people on the forum helped me out. Nilla died suddenly of unknown causes 3 months later. 

Lumi joined Nilla 3 weeks ago today. We were at Target a couple days ago and without thinking I went down the pet aisle to get her the usual treats, a habit that made me start sobbing in the middle of the store.

We're now rabbitless and our house seems empty. We're not ready for another rabbit just yet but it sure made us realize just how much of our hearts these little monsters possess.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2010)

we're so sorry for your losses. Each one leaves a big hole in your heart for sure. Hang onto the happy memories--it helps a little. I still miss our little rex boy Stockton, and it's been six years since he passed. Rest in peace Lumi and Binky free at the Bridge.:rip::bunnyangel:


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 27, 2010)

:rip: iam sorry for your loss. i still miss my first bunny, hartley, and it's been over 2 years. perhaps when the time is right for you, another bunny will hop into your life. you sound such wonderful bunny people.ray:


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They really do steal your hearts.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Lumi.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear Lumi has gone to the Bridge . It's hard when little things bring back all the memories 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Rina

Binky free Lumi!!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Rina  For some reason I've thought of Lumi often. I thought she was so pretty and loved her name, I remember it means "snow" in Finnish (right?) and her shelter name was Licorice. Kind of random things to remember. Do you have any pictures of Lumi to share?


----------



## okiron (Aug 28, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm so sorry, Rina  For some reason I've thought of Lumi often. I thought she was so pretty and loved her name, I remember it means "snow" in Finnish (right?) and her shelter name was Licorice. Kind of random things to remember. Do you have any pictures of Lumi to share?


Haha that's awesome and you have a super great memory. Sadly, I had some computer issues and lost everything that was on my laptop. The most current picture I have of her is dated 3 months after I got her.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 28, 2010)

She was so pretty! I love black bunnies.


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 30, 2010)

when my Lily passed away i had a similar experience where i went into the meijer where i shop i automatically headed to the produce like i usually did to get greens only to realize i didn't need to and immediately burst into tears right there in the store. it was awful! its amazing how those fuzzy critters worm there way into your heart. i am sorry for your loss :feelbetter:


----------

